# Ultegra 6700 compact chainring bolt



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2015)

Anyone got a spare.
Had to change the outer chainring and of course there was that one bolt that wouldn't budge and got mangled.

So any kind CC'er have a spare?

Cheers,
Ian.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Mar 2015)

I have one Ian, not Ultegra though but came off a 2300 chainring. Should still fit I would of thought?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

HI Mickey
It's a single piece T25 Torx bolt like in this pic. If it is the same, gratefully received. Cheers, Ian.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Mar 2015)

No it's not bud sorry. The one I have is a two piece.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

Cheers anyway


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2015)

Still looking for a spare bolt if anyone can help.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2016)

Yet another bump for this elusive bolt.

One of these.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2016)

Can you not source them from anywhere?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2016)

400bhp said:


> Can you not source them from anywhere?


I can and I have. You can't buy them separately and as my LBS mechanic said, they are like gold dust. So I had to bite the bullet and buy a pack of 5 at £15.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I can and I have. You can't buy them separately and as my LBS mechanic said, they are like gold dust. So I had to bite the bullet and buy a pack of 5 at £15.



I'll be binning an old tiagra crank in March once the worst of the winter weather is done. The bolts look the same so if you can hang on until then I'll save you one (but remind me as I'll likely forget).


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2016)

400bhp said:


> I'll be binning an old tiagra crank in March once the worst of the winter weather is done. The bolts look the same so if you can hang on until then I'll save you one (but remind me as I'll likely forget).




Cheers but they're not the same. They are torx bolts with a long body. See pic above.


----------

